#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама во Франкфурте, май 2014

## Тензин Таши

http://www.dalailama-frankfurt.info/

----------

